# Torn between 2 breeders



## TonyGSD (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, new here but have been reading posts for a while trying to get info on Texas breeders. I have looked at most of the breeders in Tx and have narrowed it down to two based on the current dogs they have. I prefer black and tan and these two have just that now with pups just born or about to be born. I am looking for a female pup for companion\protection only for my family. No breeding, shows, working, etc. Just a great dog to join our family and grow old with us and be protective of my family while I am at work. After reading tons of posts here are my two that I can not decide between. 

German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX

or

Home

Just looking for a few recommendations to help push me one way or another. One is very close, in my city, and the other a few hours away.
Just want to get a pup good with kids, not extreme drive since it won't be a working dog. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you talked to either breeder?


----------



## TonyGSD (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, only by email. Got info on hips and cost of pups. Both seem really nice, very knowledgeable. Asked the basic questions though my mind is blank right now to remember what all they were. I did get responses from both but still can't decide. Just need something to tip the scale. Was hoping someone here could tell me from personal experience if they breed good dogs for companion only. I don't really want a dog that is bred specifically as a working line that will get bored at home and act out. Of course, we will take her running with the family when we go jog or biking and she will have a huge back yard to let off some energy sometimes also but she will be an indoor dog only.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont know either breeder, but they both seem similar in terms of the dogs they breed. Both are west german show lines, but just because they're show lines means they don't have to be worked in one way or another. They're still GSD's and need more than a walk a day and a backyard to ensure they won't be bored.

Give them a call and use your best judgement. Go out there since you're local and meet the dogs. That should give you an idea of which direction to go.


----------



## TonyGSD (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks I am definitely going to call and schedule a meeting. Not sure if I can make a trip up north anytime soon but I can meet the one here in town.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the second one Rall House , has Czech working lines from Eurosport


----------



## TonyGSD (Feb 10, 2012)

carmspack said:


> the second one Rall House , has Czech working lines from Eurosport


Not sure what that means, Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

TonyGSD said:


> Not sure what that means, Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


It's just a different type of GSD than their regular breeding stock. The Eurosport dogs are working line imports. Eurosport is basically a dog broker - not everyones cup of tea.

..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

the second one Rall House , has Czech working lines from Eurosport 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

No Carmen, Kim breeds West German showlines. She is friends with Taunya and advertises her pups too. Kim has strictly WGSL.

To the OP. I know both of these breeders. Kim in Houston I talk with almost on a daily basis. Very nice dogs,she cares and will help you if you need it later. I am down the road in Beaumont if you need anything also. The other breeder has been around for years as well. I have known her for years and same thing. Nice dogs, nice kennel. serious breeders
Both breeders place pups in companion homes. These are not considered working lines as my litter coming from Gabbi/Karo below for example below. 


Oh, yes Eurosport k9 brokers dogs. They also breed extrememly nice dogs. The below dogs of mine are from them. They are friends of mine. There is nothing wrong with being a dog "broker". where do you think nice dogs come from?????? These folks are honest and sell NICE dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My female is out of a Eurosport imported narcotics certified dog..I LOVE her to death, tho I never met "mom",,I have been told by many she is a sweetheart.

I also wouldn't hesitate to get one from there


----------



## TonyGSD (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, seems like I can't go wrong with either one. That is great news.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know how you've done it, but you've managed to nail down two of the best Euro Show Line breeders in Texas without picking any duds. . . and there are a lot of duds in Texas. You really can't go wrong with either one of those two.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My girl Gilda is from vtds (your first link). I got her at 8 wks and she will be 3yr this March. Jennifer has west german showlines. Her website isn't up to date because it's been redone and she hasn't got it down yet how to update. She had a littler due this week.

I am extremely pleased with Gilda, she's gorgeous, ofa good hips and has an impeccable temperament. Jennifer also has reasonable prices. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from her again. Here are a couple of pics of her. If you talk to Jennifer again tell her Gilda's mom referred you.

















Gilda's the one on the right


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I received a pm this morning from a new member looking at vtds as well. I referred him/her to this thread. I think they are looking at the same litter you are (ready to go in April).

Oh and I meant ofa good hips/elbows (left the all important elbows off)


----------

